# American cockerspaniel with toy poodle



## Louise (Aug 1, 2011)

I wondered if anyone has this type of cockerpoo that can help me. I have been researching about this type because the idea of a smaller cockerpoo appeals to me but I have heard that using a toy poodle is not wise because there may be problems in later life with bone strength.... Does anyone have any thoughts?

Really appreciated
PS if anyone has an american cockerpoo with either a toy or miniture poodle it would be really helpful to point out their pictures for me to compare sizes especially as a fully grown dog....... I met a cockerpoo the other day in the vet and he was enourmous -still cute though - Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Louise,
My Obi is an American Cocker x Miniature cross. He is approx 14" to the shoulder and about what my breeder said he would be fully grown. 

His coat is pretty long in the last pic (he's actually very small under all that fur) and he's soon going to have a big haircut! 





























Hope this helps
Clare
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

mine is a miniture cross too...with American....I'll post a pic of her with her shaved down so you can see how small she is....she is just shy of 14 pounds


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!! oh that is such a horrible picture of her!!! look at her feet!!!! so ity bity!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!!! oh that is such a horrible picture of her!!! look at her feet!!!! so ity bity!


 not the just scalped one Mo! I know you have nicer pictures!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come on Mo you've got to do it for the American cockapoo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! OK HERE COME SOME CUTIES!!!! 






































lol is that a bit better??? lol!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Much better! :star:


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Pebbles the older on on the right-is an american cocker- miniture poodle mix. She weighs around 15 lbs.
The other one is a cockapoo and miniture poodle mix. Wish I could figure out how upload new pics but it keeps telling me files are too big.


----------



## Louise (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you all so much for posting it is really helpful to see what they turn out like as adult dogs.... Re my question about the American with a toy poodle does anyone have one?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue/

See Mandy's Miley, Simon's Poppy .... in the catalogue 

Mandy & Simon ... I hope you dont mind me showing off your lovely Miley & Poppy xxx very cute cockapoos xxx interesting both amazing colours too


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving pics of Obi & Lady


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy is American x minature:



















and as a puppy:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah beautiful baba's you can see the American in Izzy in the puppy shot and on the one where Obi is sat down.
Bethanys Nell ( Strangelands) is an American/min cross.
Kendals Delta is an American/min cross... like JoJo hope you dont mind me posting about your gorg dogs ladies


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Izzy is American x minature:


Cara, this is such a sweet picture of Izzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this a thread with photo compaing cockapoo hights. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3021


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cara .. Izzy is a beauty for sure  

Such a pretty coat, so pale xxx


----------



## teaberrie (Jun 20, 2011)

Mars is an american cocker spaniel x toy poodle mix. He's smaller than most of the other cockapoos here.

He's about 8 lbs and 11 in tall at 5.5 months.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahhhh Mars is sooooo cute


----------

